

Lambdas in Java Preview — part I - ihodes
http://stronglytypedblog.blogspot.com/2010/07/lambdas-in-java-preview-part-2.html

======
yesbabyyes
I'm a bit tired, but it seems to me like the fileFilter method would look
nicer like this:

    
    
      public static File[] fileFilter(File dir, #boolean(File) matcher) {
          return dir.listFiles(new FileFilter() {
              public boolean accept(File file) {
                  return matcher.(f);
              }
          });
      }
    

Or am I way off? I realize that it's moot, with the SAM types support that
he's mentioning. Seems pretty nice.

On the whole it looks kind of verbose to me, and way uglier than in C#, but
Java seems to me to at least be improving.

